# New experience today



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know about where you live but here in Pennsylvania the goldenrod and aster bloom at the same time and I always get dark, very flavorful honey out of my hives in the fall. The lighter honey on the frame was probably deposited in the spring.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Here in Southern Ohio the Bamboo (Japanese Knotweed) blooms mid August which produces a very dark honey with the flow lasting for about three weeks and the last week overlaps the first week of the Goldenrod flow which begins around the first of September. Supering needs to be done at the correct time if one expects to separate these two flows, Bamboo honey is dark and Goldenrod honey is a golden amber in color however if the two is mixed you will have a dark blend honey which is not purely Goldenrod but many Beekeepers label this blend as Goldenrod honey. Personally I won't collect or sell the blend honey, I like to keep the honeys separate as it is a great selling feature and my customers have come to expect it.

Watch the calendar and hive entrances to catch the correct time to super in you area, incoming white pollen indicates Bamboo flow and golden yellow pollen indicates Goldenrod flow.

Bamboo honey: http://www.ebeehoney.com/raw_bamboo_honey.html

Goldenrod honey: http://www.ebeehoney.com/goldenrod_honey.html


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Tupelo and gallberry are our two distinct honeys. Both are overlapping. Spring rain washed out the Tupelo so I left the supers on and collected a mix of everything. From what I 'm told by the local producers Florida requires honey to be 51% Tupelo to label it as such. I guess they have it tested at a lab or just wing it....... I know the tourist will pay a premium for honey labeled Tupelo. The gallberry has enough Tupelo in it to make it taste the same(at least to me it does). I bottled sold all the honey I collected to locals minus enough for me through the winter.


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

WWW said:


> Personally I won't collect or sell the blend honey, I like to keep the honeys separate as it is a great selling feature and my customers have come to expect it.
> 
> Bamboo honey: http://www.ebeehoney.com/raw_bamboo_honey.html
> 
> Goldenrod honey: http://www.ebeehoney.com/goldenrod_honey.html


This is really interesting, since I recently attended to a Honey Sensory class where we had the oportunity to taste some Bamboo and some Bamboo mixed with Goldenrod... now I miss a pure reference for Goldenrod to fully understand the differences.

Do you still have some of 2015 production for both?
Do you remove pollen from honey?

Thanks in advance


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I have no honey left this year, sold it all :thumbsup:. No I don't heat and fine filter my honey to remove pollen, I just let mine flow through a standard stainless double screen into a bucket then bottle and sell as is, my customers love it.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

straight goldenrod honey is very light in color


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Harley Craig said:


> straight goldenrod honey is very light in color


Do you maybe have a jar left of this one? Intersting!!


----------

